# AF2011-A1 from arsenal firearms



## ponzer04

have any of you seen this pistol?






AF2011-a1 double barrel PiStol | Arsenal Firearms


----------



## zhurdan

Unfortunately yes... I've seen this video. I barfed about six times... that's twice as many times as when I see someone bastardize a single 1911.

Could you imagine clearing a feedway stoppage in that monstrosity? They ought to paint "Zombie Liquidator" on the side and I bet the idiots would come out in droves to buy it. 

Not only is it completely impractical, but they may have troubles with the ATF as one pull of the trigger sends more than one projectiles down range. aka machine gun.


----------



## scooter

Effing usless abomination


----------



## bruce333

A toy for someone with too much money. Their website lists no prices for any of their guns, which means average people can't afford them.



> but they may have troubles with the ATF as one pull of the trigger sends more than one projectiles down range. aka machine gun.


I don't know...the definition of machine gun is "one shot" for each pull of the trigger. Not how many bullets come out. You could argue that it only fires one time for each pull of the trigger.

But then the BATFE is known for making strange rulings (like a shoestring is a machine gun).


----------



## Holly

bruce333 said:


> A toy for someone with too much money. Their website lists no prices for any of their guns, which means average people can't afford them


I actually just received an email from them this morning. They will have a price list on their site soon. They are starting distribution this fall.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Can I have one? Can I? Huh? Can I have one? Huh? Can I? Please? Please, please, please? Can I? Huh? Can I?



(Sorry: I couldn't help it.)


----------



## burntpepsi

zhurdan said:


> Unfortunately yes... I've seen this video. I barfed about six times... that's twice as many times as when I see someone bastardize a single 1911.
> 
> Could you imagine clearing a feedway stoppage in that monstrosity? They ought to paint "Zombie Liquidator" on the side and I bet the idiots would come out in droves to buy it.
> 
> Not only is it completely impractical, but they may have troubles with the ATF as one pull of the trigger sends more than one projectiles down range. aka machine gun.


Obviously you have never heard of a double barrel shotgun, not a machine gun.


----------



## zhurdan

_Obviously_ you don't understand how they work. Let me break it down for you Einstein.

Double barrel shotguns with a single trigger only fire one barrel at a time and reset the trigger after the first shot. One trigger pull, one barrel fires, then the other with another trigger pull.

Double barrel shotguns with two triggers fire one barrel PER TRIGGER pull, _not a machine gun_. *Obviously.*

Thanks for playing though.


----------



## Kensai

The definition of a "Machine gun" is any firearm that is capable of shooting more that two shots Automatically, without manual reloading, by a single function of the trigger. 

this is Texas Penal code, not BATFE.


----------



## Redneck_Romeo_88

zhurdan, if you watch the video again, you will see that the 2011-a1 actually has 2 triggers! therefore with BOTH triggers being next to each other you are pulling both triggers ONE time. try to be a little more observant before you insult someone.


----------



## ponzer04

they will be offering this pistol with 2 independent triggers or on big fat trigger both set ups still operate the 2 hammers because the 2 hammers only have one spur. one trigger pull = 2 bullets. it would still be semi-auto i think because it will not continue to fire if you hold the trigger back.


----------



## zhurdan

Redneck_Romeo_88 said:


> zhurdan, if you watch the video again, you will see that the 2011-a1 actually has 2 triggers! therefore with BOTH triggers being next to each other you are pulling both triggers ONE time. try to be a little more observant before you insult someone.


Thanks... and I'll try not to take insults from people who don't know how double barrel shotguns work. ;-) (not you)


----------



## JL

zhurdan said:


> Unfortunately yes... I've seen this video. I barfed about six times... that's twice as many times as when I see someone bastardize a single 1911.
> 
> Could you imagine clearing a feedway stoppage in that monstrosity? They ought to paint "Zombie Liquidator" on the side and I bet the idiots would come out in droves to buy it.
> 
> Not only is it completely impractical, but they may have troubles with the ATF as one pull of the trigger sends more than one projectiles down range. aka machine gun.


I dont think the ATF would have a problem with multiple projectiles sent with one trigger pull, or they would have a problem with bird shot in a shotgun shell. However, yes quite impractical


----------



## notrod69

They run between $4400 and $4950 and according to there website and the only place in the U.S. is Middletown, CT


----------



## Jonny_Cannon

Bah. One .50AE Desert Eagle beats that, hands down, lol.

Cannon


----------

